# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  ذهب في الصريح

## محمد العزام

عمون - (خاص) - قال شهود عيان من بلدة الصريح (7 كيلو عن اربد شمال المملكة) ان الامن طوّق منطقة تقع بالقرب من الحارة الشمالية يعتقد انه تم العثور على عدة صناديق ذهب خالص فيها وان الحفر مستمر حتى الان..

ونفى مصدر مسؤول ل"عمون" ان يكون الامر صحيحاً لافتاً انه لم يعثر على ذهب او غيره لا انه اكد انها مدافن رومانية اكتشفت اثناء عمل "جرافة" في حفرية مجاري .. 

ويعتقد ان المكان اثري وان وزارة السياحة والاثار اشرفت على فصول الاكتشاف الذي حصل اثناء حفريات لوزارة المياه والمجاري وان الاهالي حاولوا الدخول للموقع الاثري الا ان الشرطة منعتهم .


وقال شاهد عيان آخر ان الامن فرّق السكان بالغاز المسيل للدموع .

----------


## The Gentle Man

هذه الحادثه صارت قبل مده على طريق الطره
نفس القصه هاي
الله اعلم

----------


## محمد العزام

لا القصة صارت اليوم على الاغلب ما هو المناطق اللي هناك بكون فيها كثير مثل هيك يعني من ذهب واثار 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## حلم حياتي

ونفس القصة صارت عنا بالحصن
قبل فترة لما كان في حفريات

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> ونفس القصة صارت عنا بالحصن
> قبل فترة لما كان في حفريات


ماشاء الله ماشاء الله هاي الاردن كلها فيها ذهب طيب وليش بنشكي الطفر  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا للمرور

----------


## حلم حياتي

> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله هاي الاردن كلها فيها ذهب طيب وليش بنشكي الطفر 
> 
> شكرا للمرور


*بنرد العين عنا

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

اكيد كلو حكي عالفاضي...مش معقول كل المناطق فيها ذهب!!! صحيح في حفريات بالصريح بس الحفريات مش عميقه...غريب!

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن ما يكون في بس احكيلك على مستوى المنطقة اللي عايش فيها على الاغلب فيه ومثل ما بتحكي في دلائل واشارات بتدل على وحود مثل هيك

----------


## مدحت

الا في  منطقتنا  لا   يعني   ليش

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد 

اسمع على النص القسمه

----------


## محمد العمري

يلاقو و لا عمرهم لا لقو شو مدخلكو فيهم
واحلى تحيه لابو العزاااااااااااااااااام

----------

